# Gulf shores can you shark fish from beach or not?



## texasarrowhead (Jul 8, 2012)

I am a Texas shark fisherman coming to gulf shores July 14-19 week.I am hoping to kayak out some larger baits from the beach.I am staying close by the state park and will be fishing the pier some also.I called state park and they said you can't bring a shark onto the state park or park beach.Anyone know where I could run a few long lines out from the surf to target large sharks? I really don't want to break no laws and any shark I catch will be released.
Also I like to use Cownose ray as bait so does any bait shops sell Cownose rays? Anyone who wants to meet up let me know.Please any advise is helpful.I am used to driving my truck on the Texas beaches with no people in site and catching 6 foot bull sharks.
Thanks


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

pretty sure it is illegal on alabama beaches but you probably will be able to do it out toward fort morgan and not get caught


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Illegal? Yes

Can you still do it?:yes:

Not saying you should break the law but it is an incredibly ridiculous one and as long as common sense is used, j don't see any reason why you shouldn't be allowed to.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Plenty of sharks around and plenty of bait. Bluefish skipjacks ect. Do the job fine. You can find plenty of rays to gig in the lagoon and if you surf fish chances are you'll get a cow nose ray just fishing. Illegal, but who says you're fishing for sharks, right?


----------

